# Electronic Signiture



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

My electronic signure link for the TTOC pic was working before christmas but now just shows a cross for the pic.

The link is (without the spaces - there just there to make the link appear on the page):

h [URL=ttp://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01991/01991.jpg]ttp://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01991/01991.jpg[/URL][/img ]

Any ideas?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

MD1984 said:


> My electronic signure link for the TTOC pic was working before christmas but now just shows a cross for the pic.
> 
> The link is:
> 
> ...


what is your membership number?


----------



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

MonTheFish said:


> MD1984 said:
> 
> 
> > My electronic signure link for the TTOC pic was working before christmas but now just shows a cross for the pic.
> ...


 01991, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

[img*]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg/?member=01991&user=MD1984[*/img]
without the stars


----------



## MD1984 (Oct 24, 2010)

MonTheFish said:


> [img*]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg/?member=01991&user=MD1984[*/img]
> without the stars


Thanks - the new link worked.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Can someone please fix mine? Same thing - worked until recently, now shows a cross.

Membership number 1778.

Thanks!


----------

